# Blucky Mermaid



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

My wife made this from a blucky, foam skull, drip pipe, noodles, latex (scales) Cheese cloth. She will be netted and hung (The mermaid). 
My wife (Tina) has become a Haunter... now I need to help her figure out her haunt name?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thats great she did an awsome job !


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Absolutely stunning. Genius. I've made a mermonster before, but never a life-size mermaid skeleton! 

Hmmm as for her haunt name...all we know about her so far is that she likes monsters from the deep, and she's married to a sandwich. Combining those two facts would make her tunafish sandwich (not very good). Any other insights you can give us?


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

WOW, great work, I need to learn how to use latex


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very creepy. You'll have to post a picture of her netted.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Very creepy. You'll have to post a picture of her netted.


The mermaid, not Tina, right?:googly:


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome work, really cool!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow! Excellent work.


...I wonder if I made something like that, if my parents would let me keep it out year round. They never let me leave any of my bodies out, but they love mermaids. Hmmm.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work...but a hung mermaid....?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats cool..I need one by my river


Dead Sea Nightmares


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Great job!!!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

This is just wonderful. I've always loved feejee mermaids and mermaid skellies. And this is a great example of one. Wonderful work.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

She sis a great job! very cool!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

UGH!!!...........DID* 
she DID a great job ;O)


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'll bet that's a halloween first! Looks great.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

nice job!, will she be in a pirate scene??


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

absolutely awesome!!! Totally cool!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

looks good man! I would of neverrrr thought of making a skeleton mermaid lol deffintley a great idea!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That is so awesome! She did a really great job!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*Small Scale Mermaid*

I am loving your desiccated mermaid so much. 
I made a skelly mermaid a couple years ago. 
Nothing so grand and wonderful as yours.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow!!! Congrats on getting your wife converted and holy smokes - I LOVE this mer-blucky!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great idea and executed wonderfully.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

She sure is talented.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang Tina Halloweena...I really love your work!...And congrats to Tina's Tongue for having a great haunt partner...


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Dude! She is AWESOME!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

This is fantastic!!


----------

